# Coshocton Info?



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Taking Week Of Vacation To Hunt Coshocton The 4-12 Of Nov. Not Familiar With Area Is There Alot Of Public Hunting? Godd # And Size Of Deer? Any Info Would Be Appreciated No Hot Spots Just Some Genereal Info.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes There Is At Least 18,000 Acres Of Public Hunting There

Call Dow For Maps--330-644-2293


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

yes, there is some great hunting. Look at the Walhonding area near warsaw. Also, Check out Woodbury Wildlife area.
ski
I can give you more info later.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Woodbury is a very large area and offers a ton of options for bowhunting opportunities. There is a map that you can get from the office building. I believe the office is located on RT. 60 as you are heading down out of Warsaw and it woul dbe on your right. Without the map you would be lost there as you would not know the how far the area covers. Try to find an area that has a lot of thick cover and hunt the inner edges of that. That always seemed to be our approach. The mature woods are too sparse for consistent travel and you will also possibly have squirrel hunters to compete with.

I hope this helps. I could not find the map online. If someone has it that would be a great help to Matty Dog and others I am sure.

We always saw a fair number of deer while hunting in there. We never bagged anything big but with the remoteness of much of that area I am sure they are there.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

By the way this area lies west of Coshocton and south of Warsaw.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

There is the AEP (Conesville) property I use to hunt always seen deer. Its on rt83 south of Cosh. You'll have to call ONDR for an permit same as AEP recland. I got my permit in 3 -4 days. Are you camping, using a motel or some one's house? Back at the Wills Creek store he has a cabin to rent. use to be CHEAP, like $10 a night, but then there are new owners in the last 3 years. I use to camp there with the trailer. The cabin is dorm style with other hunters you probably won't know when you get there but will when you leave. I would go the first or second weekend of Nov. One year 1 missed a 10pt only after 2 minutes had past after the 8pt. when by with no shot. They were after 2 little ones past 5 minutes before them.
You don't want to do this area during gun season, it is a combat zone with what I here. During bow I only seen a coule of cars or trucks in the area and 1 guy in the woods.


----------



## Chapy (Apr 22, 2004)

Woodbury Wildlife is over 19,000 acres spread out over Coshocton County lots of good deer hunting with some big bucks.Not as many as years past, due to heavy pressure during gun season, but there are still some monster bucks here.There is a small sporting goods store called Woodbury Outfitters right at the edge of town of town on St Rt. 541 W. You can get a map there.Also they are very good at pointing you in the right direction.Also on the orginal game preserve there is a primitive camping area,they can direct you there from the store.A gps wood be good if you have one, this is mostly old strip mine lands & its easy to get turned around.
Good luck Chapy


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

I Think We Plan On Starting At Woodbury But Want To Check Out Other Places As Well. We Used To Hunt Nelsonville But Mead Leased All The Land We Hunted To Private Hunters. We Haven't Done To Well At Wayne N.f. The Last 3 Years So Decided To Try Some Place New.


----------

